# Kilkenny Clone For Kit/partial



## morry (5/11/04)

Guys, 

Just wondering if any of you have made a great kilkenny style beer? Ive tried twice with kits and havent really had much success either time. Ill probably be having a go at partial mashes over summer, so recipes for either kits or partials will be good to see. 
Heres what I brewed last time. Doesnt really have that malty flavour of kilkenny and its no where near as creamy. 

Muntons Yorkshire Bitter
Brewblend #20 (Brewcraft)
Muntons P Gold yeast
5g Fuggles hop pellets
10g Goldings hop pellets
Volume 20L only. 

Cheers, 

Sean


----------



## GMK (5/11/04)

I have made many Killkenyy clones in the past - you are not that far off the mark....

I use Morgons Royal Oak Amber Ale
1kg of amber LMEt - makes it a little darker than original
150gms of dark brown sugar
your hops are good.

in a large pot, add 7ltrs of water, boil the water with the malt or brewblend, dark brown sugar and 10gms of fuggles for 20 mins.
10 mins in add 5gms of EKG, 15mins into boil add 5gms of EKG.

Rack to secondary after 10 days, dry hop with 20gms of EKG for 1 week at normal yeast temp.
Then store fermenter or rack to cold conditioning cube for 2-4 weeks.
Bulk prime, bottle or keg as usual.

Hope this helps...

use 1084 Irish Ale (really nice) but have used morgans yeast with good results.


----------



## Gout (5/11/04)

I like the Kit Ken has used, and i followed a similar brew to kens before with a nice beer the result. cant say if it was like a kill-kenny  because it was over a yr ago and i didn;t try them side by side

i find morgans make good kits, and well i dont like coopers only because i didn;t brew to many nice kits (my fault not the brand)


----------



## morry (6/11/04)

So you think having the volume at 20L is fine? Thats what we made it to last time and it just doesnt seem to have the right viscosity. Thanks Ken.


----------



## kilkenny1 (5/8/05)

morry said:


> So you think having the volume at 20L is fine? Thats what we made it to last time and it just doesnt seem to have the right viscosity. Thanks Ken.
> [post="34125"][/post]​



hello everyone im brewing a batch of kilkenny at the mo heres what ive used
Muntons Yorkshire Bitter
Brewblend #20 (Brewcraft)
Muntons P Gold yeast
5g Fuggles hop pellets
10g Goldings hop pellets
but i made a mistake and made 23 litres instead of 20 will this matter to much


----------



## Steve (5/8/05)

Kilkenny1
Na wont matter that much at all. Dont worry about it. Its a nice beer that one too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## colinw (5/8/05)

I had some great successes with Kilkenny style Irish Red when I was brewing kit + partial mash while teaching myself the techniques for all-grain. Any of the pale Coopers kits (Lager, Canadian Blonde, etc.) will do as the base, I think the best one I made used the Canadian.

IMHO there are a few key characteristics to the style, which are easy to achieve with the right ingredient choices and make it quite easy to knock off a clone.

1. Red colour - about 50-60g of either black malt or roast barley in a normal 20-23 litre batch gets this right. 12 SRM is the desired colour level.
2. Toffee/caramel flavour - Medium (55L) crystal malt at about 150-200g.
3. Creamy texture. Flaked barley in the mash/partial mash.
4. A hint of diacetyl in the flavour. Irish type yeasts (1084, WLP004) or English yeasts which leave diacetyl (eg. Safale S-04, Wyeast 1968) achieve this character. Nottingham ale yeast works as well if you ferment it nice & cool (14-16C) so it leaves some diacetyl behind.
5. Keep the alcohol in the low-mid 4% range and gravity around 1.040-1.045 for high sessionability.
6. Bitterness - no more than 25 IBUs.
7. Discernable hops flavour, ideally from Northdown at about 20 minutes. EKG works well here too, but shifts the flavour toward an English beer.
8. Hops aroma from East Kent Goldings works well with the style, or just go with the 20 minute Northdown addition.
9. Keep carbonation on the low side, and serve at 10-12C.

My best partial mash Irish Red was as follows:

- Coopers Canadian Blonde kit
- 250g dextrose or cane sugar

Partial mash - 60 minutes at 66 degrees C:
- 1.5kg english pale malt
- 60g black malt
- 140g english crystal malt
- 100g flaked barley
- 1 flat teaspoon gypsum (optional depending on water supply)

60 minute condensed boil (10 litres) starting from wort sparged from partial mash:
- 20g Northdown or East Kent Goldings @ 20 minutes before end
- add can kit and sugar @ 10 minutes before end
- add irish moss @ 5 minutes before end
- (optional if more aroma is desired): 10g East Kent Goldings at end.

Chill and top up to about 20 litres in fermenter.

OG should be about 1.044, bitterness around 25 IBUs and a colour of around 12 SRM.

My batches generally fermented down to 1.011 for about 4.4% ABV (Kilkenny is 4.3%)

When made with Wyeast 1084 this beer was very close to Kilkenny, if served on nitro it probably would have been a dead ringer.

cheers,
Colin


----------

